# My 'treat yourself' haul



## Blushbaby (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm back from NY and bought a few goodies home with me - a combination of Specktra sales goods that I had stacking up at my boyf's house, sephora/drugstore trips and good ol' scouring of the MAC website.

I've finished depotting all my shadows in my new palettes. Don't they look pretty! My new additions from my trip were:

Chrome Yellow
Scene 1
Creme De Violet
Velvet Moss (Pro)
Brick Red (Pro)
Soft Brown
Tempting
Beauty Marked
Mulch
Girlie
Knight Divine
Carbon
Pollen
Rose Blanc
All That Glitters
Ricepaper
Idol Eyes
Era






My pigment samples: 

Sweet Sienna 
Black Ore 
Naval Blue 
Entremauve 
Rose Gold 
Bright Fuschia 
Teal 
Coco 
Pinked Mauve 
Tea Time 
Your Ladyship 
Mauvement 
Violet 
Naked 
Reflects Gold glitter 
Gold Mode 
Jarden Aires 
Grape 
Pink Pearl 
Dark Soul 
Forest Green 
Ben Nye pigments: Silver, Amythest, Turquoise





Perfection Brush Cleaner - way cheaper than the MAC one and just as good - if not better!





From my Bath & Bodyworks visit: 
Tropical Passionfruit creamy body wash 
Sparkling Peach creamy body wash 
Black Raspberry Vanilla daily high lather scrub









Row 1: Nars blush in Ninotchka, Sephora Super Shimmer lipgloss set 

Row 2: MAC Metal-X cream shadows in Pure Ore, Metal Blu, Plum Electric, 6th Sin and Cyber. 

Row 3:MAC MSF natural x 3, MSF in Brunette (BBR), MSF in Light Flush 

Row 4: MAC CCB in Fushia Perfect, MAC blush in X-Rocks, MAC CCB in Crushed Bougainvillea, L'oreal Hip Duos in Flamboyant & Showy , MAC liquidlast liners in Brassbeat & Electro Lady , MAC lipglass in Low Light Silver, Maybelline Collosal mascara 

Row 5: Milani crystal gloss in Whisper x 2, Sephora colorful duo in Mousse, Cherry Carmex x 3, Urban Decay glitter liner in Catfight, Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Zero, Sephora flashy liner waterproof in Flashy Pink. 

Row 6: POP lid bronzer palette





Top-Bottom 
MAC lipsticks in Sweetie and Pretty Please 
MAC lipgelee in Mega (C-Shock) 
Sephora brushes 
MAC lipglass in Viva Glam VI 
MAC plushglass in Fulfilled 
MAC lipglass in Cult Fave (Fafi) 
Origins Modern Friction 
MAC tendertones in E-Z Baby and Hush Hush 
MAC blush in Azalea (Pro) 
MAC blush in Fleur Power 
MAC Fix + 

I also bought MUFE HD and Mat Velvet + foundations!

Since adding this lot to my San Reno Beauty Box ..it's come to my attention that I need more storage fo rmy collection! My box is full!


----------



## MissResha (Jan 15, 2009)

gyatdamn! you go girl. thats exactly how i like to spoil myself LOL. great haul


----------



## oracle1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Honey, I need to treat myself like that, lol  Great Haul!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 15, 2009)

Way to go girl!! I love treating myself too!! No greater pleasure...Ok there are a few others that are greater but this ranks close up there with them!!! 

Yummmyyyyyy


----------



## hawaii02 (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow, that would be my I-won-the-lotto-haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!


----------



## fahllenangel (Jan 16, 2009)

omg now that is a haul!

i thought my January haul was big lol


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 16, 2009)

Amazing haul, Modern Friction is like

<333333333333333333


----------



## elmo1026 (Jan 16, 2009)

great haul girl. I was wondering about the brush cleaner do you really like? i need to get a new one soon.


----------



## fadedillusions (Jan 16, 2009)

amazing haul!!!
wow!!!
where did you buy your pigment samples from? (you can pm me if you want)


----------



## orkira (Jan 16, 2009)

on an amazing haul.  Wow.  Love the eyeshadows especially.


----------



## blinkymei (Jan 16, 2009)

WOW~ ! sweet haul


----------



## shyste (Jan 16, 2009)

That is how your treat yourself?  Awesome haul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Where can I find that brush cleaner?  TIA

Enjoy!


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 16, 2009)

I Googled...the brush cleaner can be found at Walgreens.com for $3.99 each. I'm gonna hit the store later and see if it's in store, or online only.

ETA: Right now I'm using BE's cleaner and I don't like it. I miss "Brush Off!" that I used to get from ULTA. It's a cleaner, but it's antibacterial, AND it dries immediately.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmo1026* 

 
_great haul girl. I was wondering about the brush cleaner do you really like? i need to get a new one soon._

 
As Fataliya said it's from Walgreens. I bought mine off a seller on Ebay though. They had loads in but it's only over the past few days that they've sold out. He was selling them much cheaper than Walgreens too.
Perfection Brush Cleaner on eBay, also Brush Cleaners, Beauty Tools, Makeup, Health Beauty (end time 09-Jan-09 19:19:38 GMT)


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fadedillusions* 

 
_amazing haul!!!
wow!!!
where did you buy your pigment samples from? (you can pm me if you want)_

 
I bought the majority off Mac-Mocha in the Clearance Bin and a couple off 1165Cheryl - both still have active sales lists on here. I can't recommend them highly enough.

I'm having fun slowly working my way through everything!


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Jan 18, 2009)

love your 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 haul


----------



## chocedition (Jan 19, 2009)

wow very nice haul!


----------



## nunu (Jan 19, 2009)

Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice haul!!! I've been wanting the Brunette MSF and Light Flush MSF! Enjoy your awesome goodies!


----------



## watkinsjillian (Jan 19, 2009)

Beautiful haul.  I am in looooove with the brunette msf!!!!!


----------



## AmandDUR (Jan 19, 2009)

awesome haul!! enjoy your things!


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Jan 19, 2009)

I LOVE your haul. I've been hauling soooo much lately. I'm also waiting for an ebay haul to arrive. It's quite sad, but the high i get, i cant come down from. 

PS,

I'm gonna try that brush cleanser.


----------



## piecesofmeg (Jan 20, 2009)

Dang great, amazing haul!!


----------



## cocolicouss (Jan 20, 2009)

wow you went all out nice haul !


----------



## ladyv (Jan 20, 2009)

That's a big time treating yourself! good job! i wish i could too T.T


----------



## mscasanova (Jan 21, 2009)

Loving all this!


----------

